# Mini Excavator Question



## magnet (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a 430 bobcat mini excavator, and noticed that the boom when you swing it to the right it dosen't go the full 90 degrees, but to the left it does. Is this correct or should go 90 degress both ways.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Here you go.

http://www.bobcat.com/excavators/compare/430

90* left, 50* right


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

That's correct they only go 90 to the one side.

It still works well that way. I have an associate who owns a 430 and has no problems with it in 5 years, seems to be good machines.

I have a 435 and I am pleased with it.


----------

